# are these rmb or rec bones for puppy



## Isabella (Apr 27, 2010)

...beef neck, pork breast bones.

I normally give Rex (4 months) chicken backs/legs for his rmb but I wanted to switch it up a bit now so I tried beef necks & pork breast bones (cut in to small pieces). It took him a really long time to crunch through these. I took a piece away because it was a really hard small piece & he kept working at it. 
With the ckicken backs he only crunches them down a bit & swallows. His poops are fine but with the beef/pork bones I found a piece of bone in his poop. I'm still so new to raw feeding & have so many questions -

1 - how do the bones digest in their system? I thought the acid in their stomach breaks it down & I thought it was ok if they didn't chew through bones completely
2 - should i avoid these bones? what is a good alternative to chicken backs? I can't get turkey necks but i can get chicken necks. I just wanted to try something other than chicken. 
3 - Would it be ok to have chicken backs/legs/necks every day as a rmb? I know they need variety so would it be ok to just switch up his mm?

Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I think beef bones and pork ribs are to dense for RMB's. I don't let my dogs have them at all because they can chew them up but not enough to break down completely. Jax had a terrible time with pork ribs.

Do you have access to poultry necks at all? Where are you located? You might be able to find a co-op or raw forum to get a better variety.


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

Jax08 said:


> I think beef bones and pork ribs are to dense for RMB's. I don't let my dogs have them at all because they can chew them up but not enough to break down completely. Jax had a terrible time with pork ribs.
> 
> Do you have access to poultry necks at all? Where are you located? You might be able to find a co-op or raw forum to get a better variety.


Agree. I feed turkey necks a lot because they lots of meat on them and Max can break them down easily. He also seems to favor them for RMB.


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

I would not feed a beef or pork neck or pork breast bone (are those ribs or the sternum?) to a puppy, especially one that is teething. Those are very dense and old bones. I would stick to poultry bones for now. There are quite a few things to chose from depending on what you can get cheap. I can find turkey necks, turkey wings, turkey drumsticks, chicken quarters, chicken necks, chicken wings, chicken backs, you also might be able to find "frames" which is basically a whole chicken with most of the good part taken. I have cut up whole fryers (chicken) and when the turkeys are clearance at the store after christmas, I plan on cutting up whole turkeys. Anything with duck bone is fine, anything with rabbit bone if fine. If you did feed him larger animal bones you will have to pay for it. Lamb chops are sometimes relatively young bones and if you want beef necks the only ones I would even consider would be veal (since they are much younger).


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I, personally, don't like the turkey drumsticks. They seem very tough and Jax doesn't fully digest those either. She didn't seem to have problems with the turkey wings though.


----------



## Gib Laut (Feb 21, 2010)

Isabella said:


> 1 - how do the bones digest in their system? I thought the acid in their stomach breaks it down & I thought it was ok if they didn't chew through bones completely


While it is very true dogs as carnivores are designed to gulp larger portions and this could include some bone, the large bones like that and some larger beef bones will not be digested by the stomach acid. What will happen is the stomach will recognize the material is too big to pass and send it back.....via vomit....you're dog will likely re-consume it and it will digested the second time round.


----------



## Isabella (Apr 27, 2010)

So I put an order in for a case of chicken necks. I'm still confused about variety though...this doesn't count as variety right - because it's still chicken?? 
Is it ok to give Rex the same RMB day after day & just switch up the MM & OM?


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

yes, you can mix it up. Just be careful with chicken necks they are quite small so make sure he doesn't gulp them down.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Isabella said:


> So I put an order in for a case of chicken necks. I'm still confused about variety though...this doesn't count as variety right - because it's still chicken??
> Is it ok to give Rex the same RMB day after day & just switch up the MM & OM?


Yes.

I aim for 5 different protein sources per week.

My guys get chicken RMBs for the most part. The bigger dogs also get pork, duck & turkey necks.

For MM they get beef, fish, pork, lamb and turkey.

For OM they get deer (liver) and bison (OM mix).


----------

